# Safe



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Stay safe everyone


I'm fine, siobhan. But there has been a lot of death and destruction in Mexico City and nearby states.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad you're safe Isla. They've just been showing the destruction on the news here in Spain.

It looks dreadful. They reported that there was an earthquake on the same date in 1985.



(It's a bigger story than his orangeness who fascinates the Spanish news )


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Glad you're safe Isla. They've just been showing the destruction on the news here in Spain.
> 
> It looks dreadful. They reported that there was an earthquake on the same date in 1985.
> 
> ...


The biggest earthquake ever recorded in Mexico history happened on September 19, 1985. Many thousands of people died and vast areas of the city were badly damaged and destroyed. Since that time the enactment and enforcement of strict building codes have cut down greatly on death and destruction, gracias a Dios!

Glad to hear that you won't have to see his ugly puss on the front page today!


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

Isla Verde, do you have any idea how bad Ecatepec or Neza got hit ? I have not been able to get a hold of my fiancée or her family, she lives in Ecatepec and her parents live in Neza. Thank you . 
Reg Will


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

regwill said:


> Isla Verde, do you have any idea how bad Ecatepec or Neza got hit ? I have not been able to get a hold of my fiancée or her family, she lives in Ecatepec and her parents live in Neza. Thank you .
> Reg Will


You must be worried. I haven't read any news about the situation in either place, but I do know that many areas of the city are still without telephone or internet service. That could be why you haven't been able to get in touch with them. Keep trying.


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

She called me this evening ; and everybody is okay! Thank you.


----------

